# My wardian case



## DukeBoxer (Sep 18, 2007)

This is a case I put together with scrap wood from around the house. The construction is not that great, but it does it's job. It has 1/4" hardware cloth around it to hang plants from and then mylar around that. I also put 4 mil plastic around the whole thing and hung it in front with velcro dots going down the side to keep it sealed, I put peat moss in the bottom and threw some water in it. When it is all closed up the humidity goes up to 75% but it will probably be less in the winter.












-Josh


----------



## cdub (Sep 18, 2007)

I think there may have been a better choice than the soggy peat moss, but nice project dude!


----------



## Marco (Sep 18, 2007)

looking good josh


----------



## Candace (Sep 18, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 19, 2007)

Take a picture when it's filled with plants!


----------



## DukeBoxer (Sep 19, 2007)

cdub, I was going to put rocks on the bottom with some live moss on top, but my friend works at a garden center and he told me they had some broken peat moss bales, so I figured I'd grab one of those for free instead...no I'll have to deal with all those fungus gnats...Maybe I'll get some Pings. (I forget how to spell the whole name)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2007)

My wardian case got too humid and warm in the winter, the velcro & plastic should allow you to get a good air flow. Good Luck.


----------



## DukeBoxer (Sep 19, 2007)

Eric, I actually left a 2 inch opening along the whole width of the case on the top back as an air escape and the bottom front is just hanging and not velcroed shut (just the sides), so there should be good air flow from the bottom front to the top back.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2007)

Is it a wardian case if it's not enclosed? I don't know. As long as you can make a good atmosphere. If I can clean the pemanent algae/muck out of the case maybe I'll move the case near a cracked window and try some stuff in there again.


----------



## GROWINHYDRO.COM (Sep 19, 2007)

Good Job!

It kind if looks like a cage I built for my Iguana's about 15 years ago 

Definitely post pic's when you get it filled up!


----------



## DukeBoxer (Oct 21, 2007)

here is the case now, full and fully operational. And also a pic of the Pleurothallis schiedei I got from los osos that is starting to spike.


----------



## cdub (Oct 21, 2007)

that's a nice specimen pleuro! Sweet.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2007)

It looks excellent now! How big is the case?


----------



## DukeBoxer (Oct 21, 2007)

3' x 3' x 4' high...If I made it on its side I could have fit in more plants, but where I wanted to put it (it isn't there now, didn't fit when it was assembled) it would have fit perfect with those dimensions. Oh well, live and learn. The plants are doing great though!


----------



## neo-guy (Oct 21, 2007)

what are the average day and night temps? Also humidity level?
What is the combined wattage of the lamps?

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks good - the important thing is the plants are happy!
That's one awesome pleuro!


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks great!!!

Ramon


----------



## DukeBoxer (Oct 21, 2007)

Neo guy - right now the temps are about 70-75 during the day and 55-60 at night, humidity is between 60 - 75%. The lights are 23 watt (100 equivalent) so thats 115 watts (or 500) There are 2 full spectrum and 3 warm.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks like a great set-up!


----------



## neo-guy (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I have a terrarium with lights and have trouble keeping it under 80 degrees! This is especially a problem in the summer as the terrarium temps are about 5-7 degrees warmer than the house.
Peter.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2007)

My case steamed all my plants. However, it was an enclosed aquarium w/ a pump circulating water and an ultraosnic fogger. maybe I'll try again w/out the pump and w/ an open top.


----------

